# Replacement drive belt for 24in craftsman



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

Anybody know what the part number is for a replacement drive belt? Model number is 944.529.071.
Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That model # is not coming up on searspartsdirect or on ereplacement parts or on partstree.


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> That model # is not coming up on searspartsdirect or on ereplacement parts or on partstree.


I know, its an older unit. Here is a pic of the serial number.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Canadian is the problem. Post pics of the machine. If it was made by Murray it's either a 585416 or 579932.


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is the chute opening rectangular? If so it's a Murray but I think it's MTD built and then there are some overlaps. I have a similar machine outside, I'll check later if someone else doesn't respond sooner. Measure the outside of the belt and type in the dimensions, it should be a 3L wide but could be 4L so type in on Amazon 3Lx35" or whatever.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

It's AYP/Husq/Poulan.
This is most common drive belt for 24" AYP blowers, do you not have the old one?
They list this as 34.25" x 1/2"
Traction Belt [532419744] for Lawn Equipments | eReplacement Parts


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

There should be a part # on the old belt.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Bucket looks like a Husqvarna 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

For best traction you should flip your tires/rims, (left side to right side and vice versa). They are currently on backwards.


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

Old belt was replaced one without a number on it, it may be as indicated here 1/2 - 34-1/2. Hard to find it online that ships to canada without waiting over a week. Would this work. Homehardware

Would I be able to get by with a 34inch or 35inch belt?

belt broke because the bar that holds the friction plate came loose as the snap ring clip came off. Can i just drill a small hole and insert a lock pin of some sort?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

You could drill it..but it seems like a decent hardware store should have a snap ring to fit it.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The friction wheel looks like it is almost gone from what I can see?
Once the rubber goes, it won't take long to eat the plate up.


----------

